
If you have something to hide from the government, don't use Dropbox - nreece
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/government/if-you-have-something-to-hide-from-the-government-dont-use-dropbox/10283
======
thirsteh
Use TrueCrypt on Dropbox: <http://www.truecrypt.org/>

IMO, you should use this on any cloud disk service, no matter what their
policies might be. Companies are always subject to their countries' laws.

The good thing about Dropbox in this regard is that its synchronization
feature is pretty intelligent: If a part of your e.g. 10GB TrueCrypt volume
changes, it'll only upload whatever changed, not the whole 10GB once more.

------
TYPE_FASTER
[http://www.randomwire.com/storing-sensitive-data-in-the-
clou...](http://www.randomwire.com/storing-sensitive-data-in-the-cloud)

------
jleyank
Man, if you have something to hide from the government, on-line is the LAST
place it should appear...

------
hsmyers
A rubber stamp doth not a judicial review make...

